

Zookeeper/Chubby vs Mysql NDB - arun_suresh

I have been reading the Paxos paper, the FLP theorem etc. recently and evaluating Apache Zookeeper for a project. I have also been going thru Chubby (Google's distributed locking service) and the various literature on it that is available online. My fundamental usecase for Zookeeper is to implement replication and general coordination for a distributed system.<p>I was just wondering though, what is the specific advantage that Zookeeper or a Chubby like distributed locking system brings to the table. Basically I am just wondering why I can't just use a MySQL NDB Cluster. I keep hearing that MySQL has a lot of replication issues. I was hoping some with more experience on the subject might shed some light on it.
======
neilc
Without more information on what problem you're trying to solve or what system
you're trying to build, it is hard to provide very helpful advice.

~~~
arun_suresh
Basically.. * I have a homogeneous distributed system. * I need some means of
maintaining consistent state across all my nodes. * My system exposes a
service, and interaction with clients will lead to some change in collective
state of my system. * High availability is a goal, thus a node going down must
not affect the service. * I expect to system to service atleast a couple of
1000 req/sec. * I expect the collective state of the system to be bounded in
size (basically not too many inserts/deletes... but lots of updates and reads)

